# Getting busted making low quality photo edits



## KmH (Jan 27, 2016)

Thomas Pieters says PGA Tour altered his headshot, provides proof


----------



## ronlane (Jan 27, 2016)

That was almost a heartfelt apology.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 27, 2016)

So, did they give him a haircut, or add a rug?


----------



## ronlane (Jan 27, 2016)

480sparky said:


> So, did they give him a haircut, or add a rug?



Gave him a haircut.


----------



## Overread (Jan 27, 2016)

Boss - that looks great! 

Photoshop intern photographer media person thingy (now know as intern) - glad you like it, we can go to publish then?

Boss - well actually I'd rather it had a grey background not blue; grey is more professional!

intern - ahh well I guess I can replace the colou....

Boss - no no just cut his head out and stick it on a grey background!

intern - er well if you're sure

5 hours later - intern - gah this guy has sooo much freaking hair all over the place...... I'll just boost the contrast and cut the edges off or I'll be here all day

Boss - that's fantastic - excellent - great results! 



Or possibly how it went or something!


----------

